# Filter Media's in CRS/CBS tanks



## Cipher (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey everyone.

I recently have set up my new planted tank, its a 30cm cube tank with eden 501 as my canister filter with ada aquasoil. it has finished the cycle last week and today is its 3rd wek and decided to put in crs and cbs in there. Currently have about 5-10 rcs in the tank atm, i have added them in after the 2nd week. 

Since i'm fairly new to keeping crs, i have heard that i'll need to add activated carbon of some sort in my canister?

What do you crs breeders use as filter media's? besides air driven sponge filters. 

I currently have those orings (similar to bio balls) in one side and sponge on the other side of my filter. 

Should i spend money on seachem purigen or activated carbon? and do i really need it? I also heard that they would be happy with heaps of bacteria living on the orings anyway so there is no need to buy those activated carbons, etc.


----------



## Elohim_Meth (Nov 4, 2007)

As for me, I don't use filter at all.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...68641-breed-crs-lights-only-2.html#post535783


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

all bio media such as eheim substrat pro or ada bio rio with a fine spong eon the intake and some filter floss right before the water gets to the bio media.

if you're planning to use chemical filter media, use purigen. its cheaper in the long run and ime, it works just as well, if not better. I only use it in the begginning of tank setup as aquasoil leaches way too much nutrients during initial setup. right after purigen loses its affect, aquasoil will be finished releasing nutrients. For CRS, only getting the tank cycled is not enough, it has to be really well established. I wouldn't put shrimp in until its a month old because of the aquasoil's nutrients. for fish, I throw them in almost immediately and they do fine. shrimp is just too sensitive. I would suggest you to add purigen during initial setup.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Those small ceramic tubes work well. Toss a few into your filter, it won't hurt. Just another place where bacteria will colonize. Never, ever wash them. The chlorine in the your water will kill off a large %.


----------

